# taylor in critical condition after shooting



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Redskins safety Sean Taylor shot in Florida, in critical condition
Redskins safety Sean Taylor shot in Florida, in critical condition
By MATT SEDENSKY, Associated Press Writer
November 26, 2007

AP - Nov 26, 10:42 am EST
More Photos
MIAMI (AP) -- Washington Redskins star safety Sean Taylor was in critical condition after he was shot at his Florida home Monday, police said.

Officers were dispatched to Taylor's home at about 1:45 a.m. He was airlifted to Jackson Memorial Hospital, police Detective Alvaro Zabaleta said. He didn't know what part of his body was injured.

Taylor's family asked that no information about his condition be released, hospital spokeswoman Lorraine Nelson said.

Taylor has a home in the Miami suburb of Palmetto Bay that he bought two years ago. The 24-year-old player is in his fourth season with the Redskins after playing at the University of Miami, where he was an All-American in 2003. He leads the team with five interceptions but has missed the last two games because of a knee injury.

Taylor has been in trouble numerous times since he was drafted as the No. 5 overall pick in 2004. He has been fined at least seven times during his professional career for late hits and other infractions, including a $17,000 penalty for spitting in the face of Tampa Bay running back Michael Pittman during a playoff game in January 2006. He also was fined $25,000 for skipping a mandatory rookie symposium shortly after he was drafted.

ADVERTISEMENT

Redskins coaches and players have defended Taylor, saying he was smart and misunderstood. Taylor has been slow let anyone into his inner circle. He has rarely spoken to reporters, saying he does not trust them. Teammates said he became more mature over the last year after he became a father for the first time.

In 2005, Taylor was accused of brandishing a gun at a man and repeatedly hitting him during a fight that broke out after Taylor and some friends went looking for the people who had allegedly stolen his all-terrain vehicles.

Taylor reached a deal with prosecutors last year after they agreed to drop felony charges against him. He pleaded no contest to two misdemeanors in the assault case and was sentenced to 18 months probation. The pleas prompted another fine from the NFL but kept his football career intact.

He also was ordered to talk about the importance of education at 10 Miami schools and had to contribute $1,000 for scholarships to each of those schools.

The man Taylor allegedly hit, Ryan Hill, sued, seeking at least $15,000 in damages. Hill sustained bruises to his body, incurred medical expenses and lost wages because of the fight, the lawsuit said.

Associated Press writers Jessica Gresko and Joseph White contributed to this report.

Need last-minute expert fantasy football advice? Watch Fantasy Football Live Sundays at noon ET/9am PT

Updated on Monday, Nov 26, 2007 11:16 am, EST

Email to a Friend | View Popular


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Just saw that story Norm. Looks like he's been targeted before. He's a proven thug, but I hope he recovers. It seems as though he was a man defending his home and family...he shouldn't die doing so!


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

My immediate reaction was that I felt bad for him, but after reading the story about his past I really dont care one way or the other. He was a thug that was probably "assasinated" by another thug


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why should anyone feel any differently about a thug on the streets just because he plays professional football.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You can take the thug out of the ghetto but you cannot take the ghetto out of the thug!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

DJ...you stole my quote!

My only thought was if someone made a deliberate attack on his family and he was defending them in his house. It will be interesting to get the rest of the story.

Mike


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great minds think alike Mike!!!! :wink:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Update:

Redskins' Taylor dies from gunshot wound 
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/7490604


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Great minds think alike Mike!!!! :wink:


Since great minds think alike, you DO like the Packers after all! I knew you were a closet fan! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Right up unyil you came in with that remark.............. :eyeroll: :wink:


----------

